# Jasmine s33



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm looking for my first accoustic and found a jasmine s33 with case for $190 brand new.
Are these any good???


----------



## harrym (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe that is a good entry level guitar. Its a fair price with a case included.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Have a look at the entry art and luthier, very very good guitars for not alot of cash outlay. tacks and jasmines are way over rated. I can say that because I have a 2500 Tack GB7. my vester acoustic is better sonically than the Tack....

but anything from the godin line is a great playing and sounding guitar.


----------



## Ron Peach (Sep 18, 2016)

I own this guita and must say for the price it is one hell of a deal. I bought it about 7 years ago after 30 year had gone by since I took lessons, lol. I got right back at it and a good portion was that the guitar played reasonably easy and sounded good. I have since up graded to a Taylor 6 string and a Takahame 12 string at much higher price points, but this guitar still has it's appeal. It has a very bright sound and loads of volume. I hope this is helpful!! Cheers


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Ron Peach said:


> I hope this is helpful!!


I think he already made his mind.


----------

